# Telecommande EyeTv ne marche pas ! Help



## lemike (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonjours à tous,

Je vient d'acheter une clé TV TNT Elgato EyeTv, et la telecommande infrarouge fournie fontionne trés trés mal (mon apple remote fonctionne trés bien quand à elle), cela est t'il de même avec les autres possesseurs d'une carte EyeTv avec telecommande ?

De plus, impossible de trouver un numero de telephone pour contacter Elgato et faire fonctionner le SAV ...

 Help Me !!


----------



## mfay (9 Novembre 2006)

Attention, la télécommande ElGato doit être orientée vers le boitier TNT ou TV, pas vers l'ordinateur


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)

La télé c'est nul, et dire que t'as payé ça le prix d'une barette d'un gigot :mouais:


----------



## lemike (9 Novembre 2006)

mfay : j'ai achet&#233; la cl&#233; TNT "diversity", je ne drois pas qu'il y ai un recepteur infrarouge dessus non ?

Samoussa : ce sont mes choix ;-)


----------



## samoussa (9 Novembre 2006)

lemike a dit:


> mfay : j'ai acheté la clé TNT "diversity", je ne drois pas qu'il y ai un recepteur infrarouge dessus non ?
> 
> Samoussa : ce sont mes choix ;-)



Humour  
Hier j'ai prison breaké coolos


----------



## mfay (10 Novembre 2006)

lemike a dit:


> mfay : j'ai acheté la clé TNT "diversity", je ne drois pas qu'il y ai un recepteur infrarouge dessus non ?



Et si, Le recepteur est sur la clé, ce n'est pas le recepteur du Mac qui est utilisé. Le Recepteur du Mac ne peut servir que pour la télécommande du Mac.


----------



## arnolf (10 Novembre 2006)

j'ai aussi la cle diversity d'elgato et la telecommande ne fonctionne pas ou bien 1 fois sur trente.
Je pense que je vais renvoyer le truc a macway car comment savoir si ca vient du recepteur de la cle ou de la telecommande.
Sinon je me demande si la technologie diversity apporte un vrai plus ou si c 'est juste marketing..
Pour l'instant j'ai juste test&#233; avec l'antenne de toit a la campagne, ca marche nikel 18 chaines.
Des que j'ai mon macbook je teste a lyon avec les deux antennes afin de voir si le diversity vaut bien les 50 eur en plus , la j'ai un mac sans port usb2 donc...


----------



## lemike (11 Novembre 2006)

Mo aussi c'est exactement ca, la telecomande marche une fois sur trente ... je ne pense pas que ce soit un default, je pense plutot que la telecommande c'est de la m... , enfin bon, je me sert de la apple remote, qui elle, marche parfaitement ...

Pour le systeme "diversity", c'est pour pouvoir la faire fonctionner dans des endroits ou on capte mal et ou on a pas d'entenne de toi (ce qui est mon cas), sinon, c'est totalement inutile ... chez moi j'ai une tr&#233;s belle image qui ne bug presque pas alors que d'habitude je capte tr&#233;s mal ...

Quand m&#234;me pour la telecommande, cela me chagrinne, surtout que Elgato a un service client quasi inexistant : pas de num de telephone, ne repond pas aux mail ... je sait pas trop quoi faire pour cette histoire de telecommande ...

Au fait, pour le recepteur infrarouge, je garde quand m&#234;me quelques doutes sur le fait qu'il y en ai un sur la cl&#233; "eyetv", mais de toute facon, m&#234;me quand je dirige la telecommande vers la cl&#233;, celle ci marche toujours aussi mal ... heuresement que celle ci est compatible avec l'apple remote ...


----------



## arnolf (11 Novembre 2006)

Pour le recepteur infrarouge c sur qu'il y en a un (l espece de petite diode sur le cot&#233 en plus mon g5 n'a pas de recepteur donc c bien la clef.
Ca me rassure pour le systeme diversity en effet je souhaite l'utiliser sur mon macbook pro et si j'avais du l'utiliser avec l'antenne du toit je pense que j'aurais commencer &#224; douter de l'utilit&#233; de mon achat.

pour la telecommande c'est forcement un defaut (peut etre un defaut du recepteur) , en plus je crois que la telecommande est commune a pas mal de produit elgato et apres avoir fouin&#233; un peu sur la toile je n'ai pas not&#233; de posts concernant un quelconque souci.

Personnellement j'ai recu ma cl&#233; hier donc retour a l'envoyeur (macway) pour un echange. Tu devrais faire pareil si tu peux . Si le delai de 7 jours est depass&#233;, tu n'est pas oblig&#233; de passer par elgato, ramene la simplement a la boutique qui te l'a vendu.


----------



## lemike (11 Novembre 2006)

La boutique qui me l'a vendu, c'est elgato


----------



## arnolf (11 Novembre 2006)

aïe, effectivement si ils repondent pas c'est lourd.
Si tu l'as reçu depuis moins de 7 jours signale leur le probleme par lettre recommandée avec avis de reception, ils seront obligés de t echanger la telecommande, ca evite un long sejour en sav.
Si ca fait plus de 7 jours et qui ne te mail tjrs pas, une lettre lr/ar ne peut pas faire de mal au moins t'es sur qu'ils te repondront.


----------



## lemike (12 Novembre 2006)

ok j'ai trouv&#233; ou se trouve le recepteur IR sur le cl&#233;, il y en avait bien un, apr&#233;s avoir d&#233;plac&#233; la cl&#233; usb (avec une ralonge), la telecommande marche sensiblement mieux, mais c'est pas non plus au top ... enfin, ca me convient.

Je pousse cependant un gros coup de gueule contre le SAV de elgato qui n'a repondu a aucunes de mes trois relances par mail, et qui n'a pas d'assistance telephonique ...


----------



## arnolf (13 Novembre 2006)

Super le sav macway, ils me font parvenir un bordereau colissimo prepayé pour le renvoi.


----------



## lemike (13 Novembre 2006)

cool, tient nous au courant si la telecomande marche mieux ou pas !


----------



## arnolf (16 Novembre 2006)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=194511&st=30&gopid=1983224&#entry1983224

Apparemment peu de telecommandes fonctionnent


----------



## lemike (17 Novembre 2006)

oui c'est dommage ... enfin, perso depuis que j'ai instal&#233; remote buddy, je ne me sert plus du tout de la telecommande fournie, en plus remote buddy permet a la apple remote de monter le volume systeme plutot que le volume eyetv lorsque celui ci est lanc&#233; ...


----------



## tiboy87 (4 Juin 2010)

Salut a tous,
Pour que vous puissiez utiliser la télécommande de votre Eyetv Diversity il faut que vous la dirigiez vers le boitier gris usb où ce branche les 2 antennes. Et hop le tour et jouer!!!


----------

